# 5y/o Nephew



## Desperado (May 25, 2009)

My nephew has asked me to take him fisshing on a pier. I have never done it and was wondering what I need and where to go. I usually bottom fish offshore, so I have a Peen 6/0 and a spinning reel. Will these work and what is a good tackle setup? At tthe end of the day, I just want him to enjoy his time out there. Thanks!


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

Closest Gulf pier to you and give the kid a small spinning rod and a "speck rig" like you can get at Walmart or any tackle shop. Turn him loose on Spanish, hardtails, bluefish, skipjack, flounder, etc.


----------



## FunkyHomosapien (Jun 10, 2014)

Desperado said:


> My nephew has asked me to take him fisshing on a pier. I have never done it and was wondering what I need and where to go. I usually bottom fish offshore, so I have a Peen 6/0 and a spinning reel. Will these work and what is a good tackle setup? At tthe end of the day, I just want him to enjoy his time out there. Thanks!


You're a good man. I wish I had someone that took me out at 8. I'm 16 now, and pretty well know my way around a pier. Visit the pensacola fishing bridge website, and it'll tell you everything you need to know about what fish eats what. Outcast is a really good tackle shop. Get your nephew a nice spinning reel rod combo from walmart that comes with a tackle box. Runs you about a square $20. A drop net would be handy. I'm not really an EXPERT yet, but I've still got time. Right now you could probably nab some kings, sheepshead, heck I saw two guys catch Mahi on this forum a couple days ago. In my experience, white trout and spanish go for live shrimp on a carolina or a Gulp! on the same. If you're not catching anything, do like my dad used to and go for white trout. Easy to catch and fun too. Ask around and I'm sure the guys on here could put you on some fish. Good luck man! :thumbup:


----------



## gatorrodshop (May 14, 2014)

My 9 year old has a blast with just a sabiki rig.


----------



## Desperado (May 25, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys! I will pick him a rod up from Walmart and also grab a sabiki.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Try to get him onto something that he can catch on his own. Bait and Spanish would be a good starting point. Trying to have him "Catch" fish with someone crushing his hand on the rod and on the reel handle isn't fun, so it better to shoot for something he can handle. That way it's more fun for him and much more rewarding for everyone involved.


----------

